# Detailing News- Q² One - World Premiere and Q²M Bathe Essence



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

SEMA News!

Q² One - World Premiere

Q² One is the entry level coating, positioned above Q² CanCoat.
Makes coatings easy and affordable.
Easy to apply as a natural wax, glossy like a real glaze, durable and resistant as a regular coating.

Who is the product designed for?
- Detailing enthusiast
- Expecting more durability and resistance than Q² CanCoat

Basic facts:

Capacities: 30ml, 50ml, 100ml
1 layer coating, possible layering
CONSUMPTION: 30ml/ car
HARDNESS: 9H
CONTACT ANGLE: >100'
PH TOLERANCE: 2-11
THICKNESS: 0,2 - 0,5qm
DURABILITY: >12months / 20K km

#gyeon #gyeonquartz #SEMA









SEMA NEWS!

Q²M Bathe Essence - World Premiere

We're proudly introducing our new, super concentrated shampoo! Q²M Bathe Essence is super-slick and has very high foam. 
Pure, with no colour or small additives. 
Coating & wax safe, revives hydrophobicity on daily used coated cars.

Ultra concentrated 1:2000 - 5ml per wash

Basic facts:

CONSUMPTION: 5-10ml/ car
CONCENTRATION: 1:2000
PH LEVEL: 6

#gyeon #gyeonquartz #sema


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks good!!

When will this be released in the UK?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Any suggestions on the difference between bathe essence and bathe + as both leave behind their own water behaviour


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Really interested in Q2 one. Will await pricing and release dates but it sounds appealing.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Bathe Essence is equivalent to CarPro Reset, it cleans really well without leaving anything behind, thus reviving the beading.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

But has better dilution ratio


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Any suggestions on the difference between bathe essence and bathe + as both leave behind their own water behaviour


Reading the blurb for bathe essence I think that's it's a pure shampoo like bathe, just at higher concentrations

Bathe+ is the sio2 booster shampoo that leaves something behind

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gyeon Jeremy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Guys, many questions regarding Bathe Essence, so let me clear them all out a bit. 

Bathe Essence is not leaving anything behind. It does not add hydrophobicity, it will restore the one of a coating installed previously. 
It's far more concentrated then any other shampoo we know. With a dilution ratio of 1:2000 you'll be able to get fully functional soap out of only 5ml. (I've even tested less then that...)
Unlike Bathe+ is has very high foam and lots of suds!


Regarding Q2 One - it's the enthusiasts choice, placed above the super-easy to use CanCoat (and if you have never installed a coating, this should be the best option to start), with more durability and resistance. Remains easy to work with, build up a thick coat in one application. 


Q2 One


----------



## Rozzer32 (Aug 12, 2017)

Any news on when to expect One here in the UK and UK pricing?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Polishedbliss have now listed bathe essence and list it as a gloss enhancing shampoo. Is this correct?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

What is the shelf life of both products?


----------

